# 1988 Sentra Sr20det



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)




----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

ouch, Denied!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*let's try again*


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, we try to discourage people from using sentra.net images  It basically just uses up bandwidth without offering anything in return.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice car! What's it do the quarter in?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

probably one of the nicest b12 i ever saw, 
i was followin your project on sentra.net since you started back in the days


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

No 1/4 mile time at the moment, but if you want to do the math my best 1/8 mile E.T. was 8.8 seconds.



XtremE said:


> *probably one of the nicest b12 i ever saw,
> i was followin your project on sentra.net since you started back in the days *


has been along time huh... 

Thanks guys


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i remember too hehe...you were setting the B13 on fire in one of the pictures hehehe


----------

